# Your entrance song?



## Detested (Apr 12, 2016)

Hey guys big ufc fan here,watching some fights this past weekend and got me to dreaming about being in the ufc and my walk in song,that would have to be l.o.g's laid to rest.
So what would be pounding the arena as you make your way to an octogon or the ring?


----------



## pkgitar (Apr 12, 2016)

Not a UFC fan, just haven't paid any attention to it, but it's funny that you mention LoG because Redneck would totally be my entrance song.


----------



## broj15 (Apr 12, 2016)

fun fact: Jacob Bannon does a little UFC when he's not making amazing art/music


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## bpprox22 (Apr 12, 2016)

The Legend of Zelda main theme.

I'd also set up some pots that I could smash on the way to really get the crowed hyped.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 12, 2016)

disposable heroes


----------



## Blytheryn (Apr 12, 2016)

The Hellion.


----------



## MFB (Apr 12, 2016)

Denice Williams - Let's Hear It for the Boy.

It's easy to do metal, everyone uses it, but something like that gives you the psychological edge.


----------



## Detested (Apr 13, 2016)

Pkgitar,that's cool dude,friend of mine says for him it would be obituary's readneck stomp ha.


----------



## AliceLG (Apr 13, 2016)

Cannibal Corpse - The Spine Splitter, and I would sing along and air-guitar the sh!t out of it


----------



## Chiba666 (Apr 13, 2016)

Bolt Thrower - World Eater or Machine Head - Blood for Blood


----------



## Pav (Apr 13, 2016)

MFB said:


> Denice Williams - Let's Hear It for the Boy.
> 
> It's easy to do metal, everyone uses it, but something like that gives you the psychological edge.



I agree, I would probably rock some Tom Jones to confuse the opposition.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Sep 25, 2017)

We used to get bored at work and made up fake pro wrestling characters. We would just talk to each other as though we were cutting a promo for an upcoming ppv. I was “Stainless” Steven Steele and my entrance music was the theme song from 90210. Imagine that I would stand at the top of the ramp and point left at “dun nu nu nu” then right for the next “dun nu nu nu” then the audience would clap twice with me before I ran to the ring. 


(For anyone born in the 90’s)

My arch nemesis was “Diamond” Dave Donovan and his theme song was Rihana (?) shine bright like a diamond DAAAAVVEEE shine bright like a diamond DAAAAVVEEE


----------

